# Tamping problem.



## deebee123 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi, Really frustrated. My sage oracle has started leaving a slight dimple imprint where the centre of the tamping fan is hitting causing channeling and completely ruining my shots.. I'v had great shots with the settings just where they are with slight dialling in from bag to bag. This problem is driving me mad. Iv tried a few slight adjustments but I'm still getting this same dimple more often than not and therefore the channeling. So annoying.Any help/advice is gratefully recieved. Iv tried leaving the filter basket wet also but still the same problem. Every now and then , I get the shot I'm after but then straight afterwards the dimples back.


----------



## jm-darcy (Feb 4, 2019)

Have you got a photo to help visualise the problem?


----------

